# Market Price for Toro Greensmaster 1000/1600



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

I imagine this question has been asked before, but I could not find it. In my hunt for a greensmower, I often find myself researching what a reasonable price for a mower would be. Hopefully the answers to this topic could be useful for others as well. I have found several toro greensmaster 1000/1600 for sale ranging from mode years 1996-2013. Wondering what the average price of mowers in this range would be for model years?

1996-2000
2001-2007
2008-2013

I know condition matters a lot. For this example, let us assume it is a greens mower originating from a golf course with moderate use. Mower needs a reel sharpening/replacement and general maintenance done, but is otherwise in working order.

Thanks for the input


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

anthonybilotta said:


> I imagine this question has been asked before, but I could not find it. In my hunt for a greensmower, I often find myself researching what a reasonable price for a mower would be. Hopefully the answers to this topic could be useful for others as well. I have found several toro greensmaster 1000/1600 for sale ranging from mode years 1996-2013. Wondering what the average price of mowers in this range would be for model years?
> 
> 1996-2000
> 2001-2007
> ...


Likely find anywhere from $500 up to over $3k. If you're getting it directly from a golf course, and not through a shop selling them, then can possibly talk the golf course down and have them do that work for cheap as well.

Prices will be all over the place. It's best to put hands and eyes on the machine if you can, otherwise buy from a reputable dealer online.


----------



## Crux29 (Aug 11, 2020)

I just purchased a gm1600 for $750. I needs a sharpening and a tune but is in pretty good working order. There's a good YouTube vid by Silver Cymbal where he does an overhaul on a 1000. R&R Products has pretty much every replacement part you could need.


----------

